# AMSRA race season begins September 9



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

The 22nd season of AMSRA HO racing starts on September 09, 2007. We run Super Stock rules in NW Ohio, 18 races on Sunday afternoons. All are welcome. For more information e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Gentlemen ...start your engines...

Looking forward to a full season...If I run as good or better than I did in the last half of the season,tom and brian will be in for some competition for a season podium spot...

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What city? Would like to check it out when the Steelers are off.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

dlw--All tracks are within a 30 mile radius in the Toledo metro area. 

Crimnick--you got a shot--as was said to Luke Skywalker, "don't get cocky kid" :jest:


----------

